# Non-working USB on Raspberry Pi 4



## jorbas (Feb 27, 2021)

I've just installed FreeBSD 13-BETA3 (RPI3 build) on a Raspberry Pi 4 with 8GB of RAM. USB devices aren't picked up at all, but I understand USB is working for others using RPI3 builds on an RPI4. The output of dmesg suggests I'm missing the firmware for it:

```
bcm_xhci0: <VL805 USB 3.0 controller (on the Raspberry Pi 4b)> irq 81 at device 0.0 on pci2
bcm_xhci0: warning: xhci firmware not found.
bcm_xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
bcm_xhci0: Controller reset timeout.
bcm_xhci0: XHCI halt/start/probe failed err=18
bcm_xhci0: Controller reset timeout.
device_attach: bcm_xhci0 attach returned 6
```
As my first foray into FreeBSD, I'm unsure of how to probe further.

The system exhibits more issues that others, e.g., the wiki, suggest should not be a problem:

```
bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: Unable to find firmware device
device_attach: bcm2835_cpufreq0 attach returned 6
```


----------



## OldMonster (Feb 28, 2021)

I have a similar situation.
PCB: RPI-4b / 8Gb
Since last fall, I have not been able to get any of the assemblies running.
At first, usb cannot start u-boot:

```
U-Boot 2020.10 (Feb 26 2021 - 08:14:24 +0500)
DRAM:  7.9 GiB
RPI 4 Model B (0xd03114)
MMC:   mmc@7e300000: 1, emmc2@7e340000: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... In:    serial
Out:   vidconsole
Err:   vidconsole
Net:   eth0: ethernet@7d580000
PCIe BRCM: link up, 5.0 Gbps x1 (SSC)
starting USB...
Bus xhci_pci: probe failed, error -110
No working controllers found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  2  1  0
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
Found EFI removable media binary efi/boot/bootaa64.efi
libfdt fdt_check_header(): FDT_ERR_BADMAGIC
Scanning disk mmc@7e300000.blk...
```

Then (obviously, because the subsystem didn't start), the kernel can't touch it:


```
bcm_xhci0: <VL805 USB 3.0 controller (on the Raspberry Pi 4b)> irq 81 at device 0.0 on pci2
bcm_xhci0: warning: xhci firmware not found.
bcm_xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
bcm_xhci0: Controller reset timeout.
bcm_xhci0: XHCI halt/start/probe failed err=18
bcm_xhci0: Controller reset timeout.
device_attach: bcm_xhci0 attach returned 6
```

What I tried doing in 2021-02:
1.Boot into raspbian os and run rpi-eeprom-update
2. Build and recorded latest sysutils/rpi-firmware
3. compiled and wrote the latest sysutils/u-boot-rpi4
Nothing helped.

The last image I'm trying to run:
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...0/FreeBSD-13.0-BETA4-arm64-aarch64-RPI.img.xz 

2jorbas:

Alexey Samorukov solved the bcm2835_cpufreq problem by replacing bcm2711-rpi-4-b.dtb by file from the msdos section of the raspbian image.
After replacement - bcm2835_cpufreq firmware was loaded and powerd worked successfully.
It is on the freebsd-arm@freebsd.org mailing list.
I have tested. Unfortunately this does not fix the USB issue.

sorry my English - googletranslate


----------



## OldMonster (Feb 28, 2021)

OldMonster said:


> I have a similar situation.
> PCB: RPI-4b / 8Gb...[skipped]



I gave up too quickly. (well, only half a year ).
I found the correct instructions and the files I needed here:


			current best practice to start FreeBSD / Raspberry Pi 4
		



All work!
Finally, I can start creating a second mail server ...


----------



## jorbas (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you for telling me about Alex Samorukov's posts on the mailing list. I solved both the USB and `powerd` problems by:

- Installing Raspberry Pi OS 64-bit (2020-08-20-raspios-buster-arm64-lite.zip).
- Running `rpi-update` to fetch the latest firmware.
- Copying the following files from the Raspberry Pi OS `boot` partition to the FreeBSD `MSDOSBOOT` partition:
  - `bcm2710-rpi-2-b.dtb`
  - `bcm2710-rpi-3-b-plus.dtb`
  - `bcm2710-rpi-3-b.dtb`
  - `bcm2711-rpi-4-b.dtb`
  - `bootcode.bin`
  - `fixup*.dat`
  - `start*.elf`

It's likely I didn't need all of these, but just copying `bcm2711-rpi-4-b.dtb` sent FreeBSD into a boot loop. Running `rpi-update` was also maybe not required, the files which come with Raspberry Pi OS may be good enough.


----------



## jorbas (Feb 28, 2021)

Whilst USB and `powerd` now work, it's revealed another issue. When booting with the USB drives plugged in, it will attempt to boot from them first and fall back to a network boot, ignoring the OS on the SD card. This essentially means I have to boot the Pi without the USB drives plugged in, plug them in when it has finished booting, and then import the ZFS pools on the USB drives manually.


----------



## OldMonster (Mar 1, 2021)

Damn. This can be an unsolvable problem.
If I understood the translation from English by Google correctly - in RPI4 you can change the loading order using RPI-config (something like that) but(!) memory cell OTP and back can not be changed. Therefore, I did not reconfigure my RPI. I could, of course, be wrong - my English is none.
Look for information on this matter.


----------



## OldMonster (Mar 1, 2021)

If you load into the Rasp OS - there should be a command to change the load order, but it can be a "one-way road" - I mean a one-time programmable memory cell.


----------



## jorbas (Mar 3, 2021)

The Raspberry Pi _does_ boot u-boot from the SD card, but it is u-boot which then boots from USB/network. When booting with USB drives attached, u-boot does this:






After failing the USB drives, it will attempt to network boot, forever. When booting without USB drives, it does this:








I don't know how to configure u-boot to do this with USB drives attached.


----------



## OldMonster (Mar 3, 2021)

I usually boot from microSD with connected SSD and keyboard, in next step  system mount ssd as root (this setup in fstab)- and all work well.


Spoiler: my boot:



Resetting system ...

U-Boot 2020.07-rc3-00208-g88bd5b1793-dirty (Jun 06 2020 - 20:33:00 +0100)

DRAM:  7.9 GiB
RPI 4 Model B (0xd03114)
MMC:   mmc@7e300000: 1, emmc2@7e340000: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

In:    serial
Out:   vidconsole
Err:   vidconsole
Net:   eth0: ethernet@7d580000
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  2  1  0
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
Found EFI removable media binary efi/boot/bootaa64.efi
libfdt fdt_check_header(): FDT_ERR_BADMAGIC
Scanning disk mmc@7e300000.blk...
Disk mmc@7e300000.blk not ready
Scanning disk emmc2@7e340000.blk...
** Unrecognized filesystem type **
Found 3 disks
BootOrder not defined
EFI boot manager: Cannot load any image
1258636 bytes read in 74 ms (16.2 MiB/s)
libfdt fdt_check_header(): FDT_ERR_BADMAGIC
Consoles: EFI console 
|/-    Reading loader env vars from /efi/freebsd/loader.env
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
FreeBSD/arm64 EFI loader, Revision 1.1
   Command line arguments: loader.efi
   Image base: 0x39dfa000
   EFI version: 2.80
   EFI Firmware: Das U-Boot (rev 8224.1792)
   Console: comconsole (0)
   Load Path: /efi\boot\bootaa64.efi
   Load Device: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/SD(0)/SD(0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x81f,0x18fa8)
Trying ESP: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/SD(0)/SD(0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x81f,0x18fa8)
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
Trying: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/SD(0)/SD(0)/HD(2,0x01,0,0x197c7,0x1d92839)

Setting currdev to disk0p2:

Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/device.hints
Loading /boot/loader.conf
Loading /boot/loader.conf.local
Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x85c6ac data=0x155e00 data=0x0+0x354000 syms=[0x8+0xe4f00 +0x8+0xe9bb9 ]


Loading configured modules...
/boot/kernel/umodem.ko text=0x1bc0 text=0xfc0 data=0x610+0x8 syms=[0x8+0xdf8+0x8+0xa7b]
loading required module 'ucom'
/boot/kernel/ucom.ko text=0x1cf0 text=0x2a90 data=0x818+0x850 syms=[0x8+0x10f8+0x8+0xab4]
/boot/entropy size=0x1000
/etc/hostid size=0x25

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.

Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 10 seconds...
..
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 1 second...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...              

Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x7ef0000.
EFI framebuffer information:
addr, size     0x3eaf5000, 0x103000
dimensions     592 x 448
stride         592
masks          0x00ff0000, 0x0000ff00, 0x000000ff, 0xff000000


---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.0-BETA4 #0: Tue Mar  2 11:51:54 +05 2021
root@hp6540.firepeak.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/GnoD2 arm64
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.1-0-gef32c611aa2)
VT(efifb): resolution 592x448
real memory  = 8442884096 (8051 MB)
avail memory = 8214466560 (7833 MB)
Starting CPU 1 (1)
Starting CPU 2 (2)
Starting CPU 3 (3)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
random: unblocking device.
random: entropy device external interface
MAP 39f36000 mode 2 pages 1
MAP 39f3c000 mode 2 pages 2
MAP 3b350000 mode 2 pages 16
MAP fe100000 mode 0 pages 1
WARNING: Device "openfirm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 13.0.
WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 13.0.
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
ofw_clkbus0: <OFW clocks bus> on ofwbus0
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
clk_fixed2: <Fixed clock> on ofwbus0
clk_fixed3: <Fixed clock> on ofwbus0
simplebus1: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
simplebus2: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
simplebus3: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
simple_mfd0: <Simple MFD (Multi-Functions Device)> mem 0x7d5d2000-0x7d5d2eff on simplebus0
bcm2835_firmware0: <BCM2835 Firmware> on simplebus0
ofw_clkbus1: <OFW clocks bus> on bcm2835_firmware0
psci0: <ARM Power State Co-ordination Interface Driver> on ofwbus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x40041000-0x40041fff,0x40042000-0x40043fff,0x40044000-0x40045fff,0x40046000-0x40047fff irq 30 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x2, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 256
gpio0: <BCM2708/2835 GPIO controller> mem 0x7e200000-0x7e2000b3 irq 14,15 on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpio1: <Raspberry Pi Firmware GPIO controller> on bcm2835_firmware0
gpiobus1: <GPIO bus> on gpio1
regfix0: Cannot set GPIO pin: 6
REGNODE_INIT failed: 6
regfix0: Cannot register regulator.
mbox0: <BCM2835 VideoCore Mailbox> mem 0x7e00b880-0x7e00b8bf irq 13 on simplebus0
gpioregulator0: <GPIO controlled regulator> on ofwbus0
generic_timer0: <ARMv8 Generic Timer> irq 4,5,6,7 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 54000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 54000000 Hz quality 1000
usb_nop_xceiv0: <USB NOP PHY> on ofwbus0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
uart0: <PrimeCell UART (PL011)> mem 0x7e201000-0x7e2011ff irq 16 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
spi0: <BCM2708/2835 SPI controller> mem 0x7e204000-0x7e2041ff irq 18 on simplebus0
spibus0: <OFW SPI bus> on spi0
spibus0: <unknown card> at cs 0 mode 0
spibus0: <unknown card> at cs 1 mode 0
iichb0: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x7e804000-0x7e804fff irq 26 on simplebus0
bcm_dma0: <BCM2835 DMA Controller> mem 0x7e007000-0x7e007aff irq 31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41 on simplebus0
bcmwd0: <BCM2708/2835 Watchdog> mem 0x7e100000-0x7e100113,0x7e00a000-0x7e00a023,0x7ec11000-0x7ec1101f on simplebus0
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1
sdhci_bcm0: <Broadcom 2708 SDHCI controller> mem 0x7e300000-0x7e3000ff irq 62 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_bcm0
fb0: <BCM2835 VT framebuffer driver> on simplebus0
fb0: keeping existing fb bpp of 32
fbd0 on fb0
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 13.0.
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
fb0: 592x448(592x448@0,0) 32bpp
fb0: fbswap: 1, pitch 2368, base 0x3eaf5000, screen_size 1060864
sdhci_bcm1: <Broadcom 2708 SDHCI controller> mem 0x7e340000-0x7e3400ff irq 68 on simplebus1
mmc1: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_bcm1
pmu0: <Performance Monitoring Unit> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu2: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu3: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
pcib0: <BCM2838-compatible PCI-express controller> mem 0x7d500000-0x7d50930f irq 69,70 on simplebus2
pcib0: hardware identifies as revision 0x304.
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 80 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib1
bcm_xhci0: <VL805 USB 3.0 controller (on the Raspberry Pi 4b)> irq 81 at device 0.0 on pci2
bcm_xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on bcm_xhci0
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: failed to allocate bus number
device_attach: pci0 attach returned 6
genet0: <RPi4 Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x7d580000-0x7d58ffff irq 71,72 on simplebus2
genet0: GENET version 5.0 phy 0x0000
miibus0: <MII bus> on genet0
brgphy0: <BCM54213PE 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
genet0: Ethernet address: dc:a6:32:c2:95:fd
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
WARNING: Adding ifaddrs to all fibs has been turned off by default. Consider tuning net.add_addr_allfibs if needed
ipfw2 initialized, divert enabled, nat enabled, default to deny, logging usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
disabled
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_CODEL loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_PIE loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm CODEL loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm PIE loaded
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
ugen0.1: <0x1106 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0 on usbus0
uhub0: <0x1106 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x000001aa | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x000001aa | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x000001aa | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x000001aa | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000, but there is no active command.
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x000f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00003947
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00bb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00bb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2:0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr:0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
uhub0: 5 ports with 4 removable, self powered
mmc0: No compatible cards found on bus
mmcsd0: 16GB <SDHC SC16G 8.0 SN 1CDDC781 MFG 03/2018 by 3 SD> at mmc1 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
bcm2835_cpufreq0: ARM 600MHz, Core 200MHz, SDRAM 400MHz, Turbo OFF
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/ssdroot [rw]...
Release APs...done
CPU  0: ARM Cortex-A72 r0p3 affinity:  0
                   Cache Type = <64 byte D-cacheline,64 byte I-cacheline,PIPT ICache,64 byte ERG,64 byte CWG>
Instruction Set Attributes 0 = <CRC32>
Instruction Set Attributes 1 = <>
         Processor Features 0 = <AdvSIMD,FP,EL3 32,EL2 32,EL1 32,EL0 32>
         Processor Features 1 = <>
      Memory Model Features 0 = <TGran4,TGran64,SNSMem,BigEnd,16bit ASID,16TB PA>
      Memory Model Features 1 = <8bit VMID>
      Memory Model Features 2 = <32bit CCIDX,48bit VA>
             Debug Features 0 = <2 CTX BKPTs,4 Watchpoints,6 Breakpoints,PMUv3,Debugv8>
             Debug Features 1 = <>
         Auxiliary Features 0 = <>
         Auxiliary Features 1 = <>
CPU  1: ARM Cortex-A72 r0p3 affinity:  1
CPU  2: ARM Cortex-A72 r0p3 affinity:  2
CPU  3: ARM Cortex-A72 r0p3 affinity:  3
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x2109 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x2109 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.10/4.21, addr 1> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <JMicron USB to ATA/ATAPI bridge> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub1
umass0: <Storage> on usbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <KINGSTON SUV400S37480G 0C3J> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: Serial Number 50026B726905
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 457862MB (937703088 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub MTT> at usbus0
uhub2 on uhub1
uhub2: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub MTT, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub2: MTT enabled
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.5: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub2
ukbd0: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd1 at ukbd0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ufs/ssdroot...
WARNING: /: TRIM flag on fs but disk does not support TRIM
Warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
Dual Console: Serial Primary, Video Secondary
Setting hostuuid: 30303031-3030-3030-3935-366535626335.
Setting hostid: 0x2c71ca17.
Starting file system checks:
** /dev/ufs/ssdroot
** Last Mounted on /mnt
** Root file system
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
48525 files, 904578 used, 24484549 free (989 frags, 3060445 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)

***** FILE SYSTEM IS CLEAN *****
[skipped by me]


See: your u-boot version different from my.
You do not want to try the files that I use? - see Message number 3.
Or wait for more competent answers from other people.

In general, 8 GB of raspberry version is simply "magic".
It seems that the manufacturer takes care so that we do not bored.


----------

